# Just tried FreeBSD



## ImageJPEG (Aug 28, 2012)

First off, I will say that I'm a Linux (GNU/Debian Sid) user on my desktop and a UNIX (Mac OS X) user on my laptop. I haven't used Windows as a main OS for years.

Anyway, I installed FreeBSD on a virtual machine with VirtualBox on my MacBook Pro. I will say that I do enjoy it. I downloaded xorg and KDE4, both are running smoothly (and installed Wesnoth via the Ports system).

Any advice to give me? Any programs to recommend to me that are optimized for FreeBSD?

Just one little issue I'd like to mention (more of a personal preference issue than anything). I do find it a little weird to update the system and what not. I personally don't try to use Ports. Instead, I'm using the pkg_add -r *program name* command. I'll admit, I love apt. I guess it's just what I'm use to the most.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2012)

ImageJPEG said:
			
		

> I personally don't try to use Ports. Instead, I'm using the pkg_add -r *program name* command. I'll admit, I love apt. I guess it's just what I'm use to the most.


You might be interested in pkgng, the package system is in dire need of an overhaul.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 28, 2012)

OTOH, using 
	
	



```
portmaster -d -B -P -i -g port port port port
```
, one might prefer it in some cases. However, I typically upgrade so many at once that way, that some fail, and only with the ready availability of /var/db/pkg flat files can I restart it "fixed" with little loss of time... pkgng at least in its present form, does away with those subdirectories.


----------



## Amzo (Aug 31, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You might be interested in pkgng, the package system is in dire need of an overhaul.



I have been trying it, but I have suffered some problems with it. Not being able to bring in the entire xfce4 package for example, and having to install each required part separately, such as xfce4-wm, xfce4-desktop, xfce4-panel and so fourth.

Another issue I had, was when running things like.

[CMD="pkg install xchat"][/CMD]

It tries to install two versions of xchat, and causes conflicts and fails, same with Firefox.

I really do enjoy pkgng, but there are still a few little issues for me.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 31, 2012)

@amzo: did you mix ports with packages when you tried pkgng?


----------



## Amzo (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope, but when I ran:

[CMD=""]pkg install xchat[/CMD]

It doesn't install the latest, but rather tries to install every version. Which then causes conflicts, the same happens with stuff like perl, or other packages with multiple versions, and you need to specify which version to install. While it's not a big issue, it can be a bit of a nuisance.

Also, xfce4 didn't have a complete package, and had to install things separately.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah, okay. If there are several versions, you need to tell pkg the exact version you want to install.


----------



## ManaHime (Sep 1, 2012)

You may also use:
`# pkg install category/port`

Like this:
`# pkg install irc/xchat`


----------



## Amzo (Sep 1, 2012)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Ah, okay. If there are several versions, you need to tell pkg the exact version you want to install.



Yeah, I figured it out after awhile. Don't get me wrong, I love pkgng, I think it is a huge improvement. Would've been nice if it brought in the latest version, when you didn't specify the version of the package.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2012)

If you do happen to install ports besides pkgng make sure you add 

```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```
to /etc/make.conf. The ports system will then register correctly with pkgng.


----------



## Amzo (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh that's helpful, I didn't know that, since I have to install my nvidia drivers from the ports, since there wasn't a package for it.

Is there any place to do some in depth reading on pkgng and all the features it possesses?

EDIT: I tried with:


```
WITH_PKG=YES
```

but it caused conflicts with xorg when installing.



> Installing nvidia-driver-173.14.31_1...pkg: nvidia-driver-173.14.31_1 conflicts with xorg-server-1.7.7_5,1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so



I mean, I got it working. Though, I'll just stick to using pkgng and avoid ports from now.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 1, 2012)

Amzo said:
			
		

> Is there any place to do some in depth reading on pkgng and all the features it possesses?


Is the link provided by SirDice not enough?


----------

